

Phf bin - VaibhavZ

How exactly is /cgi-bin/phf a vulnerability?
======
mooism2
No idea.

What is /cgi-bin/phf?

Why do you say it is a vulnerability?

You will probably get better quality answers if you ask on a Q+A site such as
Server Fault, and include relevant background information (e.g. answers to my
questions above).

<http://serverfault.com/questions/ask>

~~~
VaibhavZ
Thanks for the link.I read that it is used to hack into web servers and the
phf bin along with other cgi-bins are becoming more vulnerable.

